# Another blast in Delhi's Mehrauli area



## kalpik (Sep 27, 2008)

> New Delhi, Sept 27: At least four persons were killed and several others injured when a low intensity blast rocked a flower market in South Delhi’s Mehrauli area on Saturday afternoon. Police sources said that the explosion took place outside an electronics shop.


More at source.


----------



## RCuber (Sep 27, 2008)

bast@rds...


----------



## New (Sep 27, 2008)

Very bad..


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 27, 2008)

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/30large.png


----------



## Pathik (Sep 27, 2008)

B@st@rds just dont stop.


----------



## Garbage (Sep 27, 2008)

Wth...


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 27, 2008)

WTF is going on here?
4 series of blasts in 2 months 
Even then the govt is complacent and bull$h!tty 
WTF is wrong with the polticians?
Isnt this enough proof that some definitive action has to be taken soon????


----------



## afonofa (Sep 27, 2008)

I think taking back control over PoK will help


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 27, 2008)

WTH is happening in India? turning into bad old Afghanistan ?


----------



## avidgamer (Sep 27, 2008)

wtf is happening? the b@st@rds have become too bold. to add to it is the complete inaction of our govt. sometimes i feel there must be some kinda pact between them. why dont we just issue shoot-at-sight orders. no arrests no trials just shoot 'em up. maybe then the f***ers would realize. really, really sad..

RIP


----------



## x3060 (Sep 27, 2008)

our nation is becoming highly unsafe to live .
all the govt cares is nuclear deal..F$$k.


----------



## gxsaurav (Sep 27, 2008)

Life goes on....as long as U r alive. Government has lots of population to spare guys, unless a blast kills someone in the family of Sonia Gandhi or Sheela Dixit, no one will care.


----------



## x3060 (Sep 27, 2008)

truly said , they don't care at all


----------



## afonofa (Sep 27, 2008)

Sadly even that may not be true. The govt. did nothing even after the attack on the parliament. Ironically this bomb blast comes just after the Pakistani president promised the Indian Prime Minister full support in the crackdown on terrorist activities against India.


----------



## Renny (Sep 27, 2008)

Increasing the salaries of RAW/IB officers might help as they are all underpaid, atleast with a nice pay package they'll be more motivated and commied to their jobs.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 27, 2008)

gx_saurav said:


> Life goes on....as long as U r alive. Government has lots of population to spare guys, unless a blast kills someone in the family of Sonia Gandhi or Sheela Dixit, no one will care.



exactly right...but u knw wht...am not too sure if thy do anything in the situation...all the bloody FU***NG A$$h0l3z dont care abt nething but money...*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/3large.png


----------



## mediator (Sep 27, 2008)

Rahul Gandhi : "POTA is a failed law"

Maulana Bukhari, Jama Masjid (conjecturing) : "Mohan chand Sharma died of bullets fired from Police side"  (No Muslim community leader or politcian opposes this absolutely immature statement)

MP to Tasmila Nasreen (Muslim woman) : "You say a word against Islam n I'll kill u".
Politicians to Taslima Nasreen : "Go to Hell, u bring instabilty"

Muslim leaders : "Why accuse the community after all Naxalites come in same category" (forgetting that they do not incite war in the name of religion" or stress on religion)
A few think tanks to people who state facts : "Why are u branding the religion?" (though no where branding is done or a word is said against the religion) 

This is what is happening in the country. Hypocrites all around being the first line of  threat to the nation!

and animal rights activists, I guess, feast on the day of id. Poor Goats!!
I guess I fear my own life for being an infidel. It seems the need of the hour is to bring a uniform law, abolish any religious law or quota or reservation, bring all religious institutes be it Hindu or 'any other' under CBSE and tell them to go n preach religion at home and ofcourse goats shud be given special privileges any protection.......animal rights activists r u listening?? 

Do u all agree?


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 27, 2008)

x3060 said:


> our nation is becoming highly unsafe to live .
> all the govt cares is nuclear deal..F$$k.


Parmaanu Deal iss Rashtriya ke hit mein hai
Par logon ki rakshaa nahin 
But thats just about it
We'll discuss about his for about a couple o days till the thread dies.
Life goes on....


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 28, 2008)

Gotta know about it. I feel very sorry for the poor boy 

There must be no tolerance against terrorism. Somebody rightly said, haf a "timeout" for trials of those accused of terrorist activities. We are still debating on the 1993 Mumbai serial blasts. Its a shame...


----------



## IronManForever (Sep 28, 2008)

It sucks, does really.  India is becoming more of a afganistan/iraq as each day passes (am not pointing anything at muslim sentiments).

Theres nothing seriously wrong with the government as some speculate. Some loophole within the system, somewhere it isnt working out. And its yet to be figured out where.


----------



## x3060 (Sep 28, 2008)

loophole , well its going on every year....loophole , what loophole ?
this year its high...ok, but what about this repeating every year?.
its more like a forum , our nation...they will do whatever they want....nothing will change...all these will continue .


----------



## Rockstar11 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## krates (Sep 28, 2008)

delhi is becoming a scary place to live in

every day man something has to happen with delhi

lol even mumbai


----------



## rosemolr (Sep 28, 2008)

fuc*K those B@satards


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Oct 7, 2008)

really sad...


----------

